# Gipsies Tent Inn, Dudley, May 2011



## TranKmasT (May 28, 2011)

I've passed this quite a few times and finally decided to take a peek. I didn't expect to find much but I was wrong. The place is littered with music scores, old medicine bottles and broken vintage furniture. A fantastic mooch. 



> The first member of the Millard family took on the license of the Jolly Collier pub and brewery in 1867. The name was changed to the Gypsy's Tent some time between 1871 and 1881. The original brewery was demolished and 'Millard's Little Model Brewery' was built about 1886. Mr. Harry Wright Millard became licensee on the death of his father in 1898. He retired as licensee in 1952, but still helped with the brewing.
> The brewery ceased to operate about 1961, but the Gypsy's Tent Hotel & Restaurant continued on until about 1982.


*http://blackcountryhistory.org/​*

In the late 70s the two bachelor brothers Bert and Don Millard who ran it, shut the doors and never opened it again. The Black country living museum later had the bar fixtures and fittings.










. 












. 












. 






















. 



























. 







. 



Sunday Pictorial from August 1961


----------



## TranKmasT (May 28, 2011)

*Continued*






Daily Mirror from May 1972






















































*A short video
*

​

*Thanks for watching​*


----------



## imyimyimy (May 28, 2011)

awesome photos, that piano must be worth quite a few bob... and awesome video aha..


----------



## Faing (May 28, 2011)

i'll name that tune in........................ nice place you foundt here


----------



## borntobemild (May 28, 2011)

Great find - they should re-open it


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2011)

What a fantastic little time-warp. So many interesting things...and that kitchen cabinet is wonderful.


----------



## Snips86x (May 29, 2011)

Fantastic images! Love the old radio and grand piano


----------



## waley_bean (May 29, 2011)

What a lovely find, so many personal items left behind too. Love the photos!


----------



## Goldie87 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one, lots of cool little bits left in there.


----------



## Simon-G (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant pics, and the paper from 1961 brilliant. I was going to say that there is something good about seeing a tv in places they should be but on looking again I think that it is possably a picture frame at the top of the stairs.

So many good things about this explore thanks for sharing


----------



## tossom (May 30, 2011)

Makes me sad to see the piano and organ left to rot, hope someone gets hold of them and restores them soon.


----------



## eggbox (May 30, 2011)

Great stuff; proper time capsule.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 6, 2011)

Superb pics, thank you!


----------



## V70 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice find! That place is full of interesting artifacts. I could spend a while in there having a look around 

Cheers for the report !


----------



## mummyshambles (Jun 6, 2011)

cant believe the piano and keyboard/organ still there. how long has this place been closed???


----------



## Lady Grey (Jun 15, 2011)

What an amazing find. The Grand piano and organ seem to be in surprisingly good nick. My Grandmother had the exact same lino on the stairs at her house. Really fantastic.


----------



## sleepless (Jul 3, 2011)

Amazing explore, find and pics! The loo in pic 8 looks very surprised to see you!


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 3, 2011)

sleepless said:


> The loo in pic 8 looks very surprised to see you!


LOL, I see it. I like those faces in places pictures.


http://www.flickr.com/groups/facesinplaces/


----------



## Romperwoman (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG that is amazing! You could just lift it up and drop it straight into the Black Country Museum! I can't beleve it hasn't been trashed. Think i'll take a look next ime i'm up country.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 3, 2011)

Romperwoman said:


> You could just lift it up and drop it straight into the Black Country Museum! Think i'll take a look next ime i'm up country.


It was too big apparently. But they did have the bar and fixtures.

http://www.blackcountrybugle.co.uk/News/The-Gipsies-Tent-a-pub-like-no-other.htm


----------

